# RPM bounce and idle issue



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a 2012 cruze 1.4 manual. A while back I had an issue where the car would bounce rpms a little, and over time for progressively worse to where it wouldn't idle. I replaced the valve cover and it seemed to have fixed everything. But a couple months later I'm having the same issue, and now it's kind of rough on start up. Is there something that could be causing my valve cover to go bad so fast?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A small orange check valve may have gone out. That will cause the PCV valve to fail fairly quickly.

You can see some pictures here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Trybus said:


> I have a 2012 cruze 1.4 manual. A while back I had an issue where the car would bounce rpms a little, and over time for progressively worse to where it wouldn't idle. I replaced the valve cover and it seemed to have fixed everything. But a couple months later I'm having the same issue, and now it's kind of rough on start up. Is there something that could be causing my valve cover to go bad so fast?


Hi Trybus, 

I apologize that you are continuing to experience these concerns with your Cruze. Can you please provide your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership? This will allow for me to look into this more, and possibly provide any additional information. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> A small orange check valve may have gone out. That will cause the PCV valve to fail fairly quickly.
> 
> You can see some pictures here.


Thank you for the advice, I looked and my manifold is currently missing that orange check valve. Hopefully that will be the root cause. I am very upset that I have to replace the entire manifold, on top of you have to order it through GM and its crazy expensive! especially for a hunk of plastic. I especially don't want to pay for a new manifold if that orange check valve is just going to break again..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Are you outside of the powertrain warranty? (100,000 miles or salvage title)

If not, make it a dealer's problem.


----------



## Trybus (Sep 4, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Are you outside of the powertrain warranty? (100,000 miles or salvage title)
> 
> If not, make it a dealer's problem.


I am currently outside both my warranty's unfortunately.


----------

